# Lone Star Offroad Ranch next weekend! Aug 21st



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Next weekend come on out to Needville. Bunch of mega trucks coming out to play. Triple XXX Motorsports will be there. All Atv's, Jeeps, trucks welcome. Gates open at noon Friday Aug 21st to Sunday 2pm. $30 each all weekend. Campers $20. They have been flooding the mudding areas since last week. Showers onsite. :brew2:


----------

